# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  My first Map

## Ringing

This is the first map I ever made


It took me three days to finish I welcome any tips or suggestions on how to make better maps

----------


## Axiie

Very colourful, and gives a very clean, stylised impression of what is where. I can see a group of players in an RPG understanding their location relative to everything else very easily. I like how you've also included several geographic elements (caves, plains, ect) that can lead to some good adventure hooks and player driven story.

----------


## Ringing

Thanks, I agree as my group is always asking me where they are on the map which can get more confuseing as the campain goes on. However my group loves the map, and i even started them in a city near one of the caves as the next session they will be going in!

----------


## Axiie

I agree; one of the things I love doing in general is world building, and I think I was lucky to have started my current D&D game with a map I had made practising the Atlas style. I've since started 'zooming in' on areas that they spend a lot of time around and presenting those maps for them, and it's to the point where their first objective now when they get to a new area is ask the local people for updates to their map, or search for a cartographers guild (which is annoying, 'cos it makes me want to do more maps of places very far away). The scale of my world is of a planet bigger than earth, and I think it'll come back to bite me in the ass eventually.

Keep up the mapping, if you get more, can't wait to see them  :Smile:

----------

